# Southern Eagles 900 Round - July 15, 2017



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 8, 2017)

Save the date, spread the word, grab some friends and come shoot!

Come support a great team and have some fun as we shoot under the lights!

Registration open June 12 at archeryevents.com

southerneaglesarchery@gmail.com​


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2017)

What classes, and distances. Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 9, 2017)

Registration and Event details will be available Monday, 6/12.


----------



## cbfr337 (Jun 14, 2017)

I check on archeryevents.com today and did not see the event posted.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 15, 2017)

*Registration is open!*

The registration is now open @ https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=6445

Here are the tournament details:

We will be using the USA Archery age divisions - and here are the distances:
Yeoman - through the year of the 9th birthday - 20m, 15m, 10m
Bowman - through the year of the 12th birthday - 40m, 30m, 20m
Cub - through the year of the 14th birthday - 40m, 30m, 20m
Cadet - through the year of the 17th birthday - 50m, 40m, 30m
Junior - through the year of the 20th birthday - 60m, 50m, 40m
Senior - 21 years old and over - 60m, 50m, 40m
Masters - 50 years old and over - 60m, 50m, 40m

A total of 30 arrows will be shot at each distance on a 122cm target face.  Registrations are due no later that June 30th.  On-site registrations will be accepted pending space availability.  There will be a $15 late fee for registrations received after the 30th of June. 

No National membership required! All archers welcome! 

Please indicate if you are shooting Compound, Recurve, Barebow, Bowhunter or Instinctive. 

Bowhunter : front stabilizer no longer that 12 inches, fixed pin sights (that can not be moved after scoring begins)

Instinctive : we will use this name to classify a NASP division for shooters shooting Genesis bows and genesis arrows.  They will shoot the same distances as the Yeoman division (20m, 15m, 10m)

We will have concessions.. working on some good treats for all the archers! 

Practice begins at 6:00pm, first scoring arrow at 7:00pm.

Register early and come on out to support this Collegiate Team!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing everyone on July 15th!  Get registered early to ensure your spot on the shooting line!  Space is limited! https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=6445


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't miss this tournament!
Register today to reserve your spot on the shooting line!
Divisions for everyone - compound, recurve, barebow, NASP shooters (genesis) - ALL AGES WELCOME!!
https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=6445


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jul 5, 2017)

*Deadline extended!*

Come on Archers, get registered for Southern Eagles Saturday Night Lights tournament on July 15th!  They have extended the deadline for registration to this Friday!  As of Friday there will be a late fee automatically assessed - so register before then!  Come support a great team, help them raise some money and have a great time!
https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=6445


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jul 13, 2017)

Southern Eagles still has room for their event on Saturday - so register today!  Onsite registration will be based on space availability.. so don't wait!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Aug 7, 2017)

*Results*

Here are the results from the Saturday Night Lights - pictures can be found on the Southern Eagles Archery Facebook page.

Thank you again to all that came out to support the club!  Hope to see you all at the 3D on August 26th


----------

